# اسرار صناعة المنظفات



## jamilaj1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

من بعد اذن الادمن 

لكي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/
وهي تهتم بكل مواضيع المنظفات


----------



## الجريسي (31 يناير 2015)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## Sayed alpha (1 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
كنت عايز اعرف مادة كيميائية تمنع الرغوة ولا تؤثر على خاصية الامتصاص 
وياريت تكون متوفرة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## medo_nice (9 يونيو 2015)

يوجد موضوع جديد عن تركيبات المنظفات بطريقة جديدة يرجا الاطلاع علي موضوع بعنوان معمل تركيبات المنظفات http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t496977.html


----------



## سيار (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الله يعطيكم العافيه على هالمعلومات 

والله الموفق


----------

